# how do I order brontosaurus ribs from the butcher



## rob sicc

I have see amazing pictures of brontosaurus ribs in peoples threads here.  I have also ordered them at restaurants.  

Here is my question.

What do I have to say to my butcher to get these cut this way for me?  PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## daveomak

Those ribs, also known as "dino ribs" are from the front shoulder...   usually 4 or 5 ribs...   order them as a rack, uncut into singles or cut into short ribs...    they are behind or under the brisket...  not sure about that.....















Dino Ribs.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 19, 2015


----------



## mneeley490

I sometimes see them as short ribs in the grocery, but I don't know why they ALWAYS cut them like that.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

At my local grocery store (Safeway). I ask the butcher for the uncut beef ribs. They come two racks to a cryo pack.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

There you go , Case has you covered . 

Then if he looks at you with a blank stare ,  point it out on his chart in thbe back !!!   :ROTF

Be ready to mortgage the farm , $$$    :biggrin::biggrin:

Have fun and . . .


----------



## muralboy

All these post for dino ribs got me motivated to give it a go for the first time.  Done plenty of pork ribs, done short ribs, never done dino ribs.

Called up local Mariano's Fresh Market, talked to the butcher and told him what I was looking for.  He said they cut them from their standing rib roasts.  Full rack is 7 bones.  Picking up a rack on Friday - smoking on Saturday with a Cherry Chipotle BBQ sauce.

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Rob, The best way to order is By The Numbers...All Butchers know this info or can look it up. Check it out...JJ

http://www.chefs-resources.com/Beef-Short-Ribs


----------



## DanMcG

Great link JJ, thanks


----------



## rob sicc

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Rob, The best way to order is By The Numbers...All Butchers know this info or can look it up. Check it out...JJ
> 
> http://www.chefs-resources.com/Beef-Short-Ribs


So Jimmy, you're saying If I go to the butcher and say I want "Plate Short Ribs NAMP 123" or "Plate Short Ribs, Trimmed NAMP 123A"  They will know what I'm talking about?  That will work.  i just have to warn the wife, we may not make the mortgage on time this month.  LOL

I'm thinking Salt, Pepper and a prayer that they come out right!


----------



## rob sicc

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Rob, The best way to order is By The Numbers...All Butchers know this info or can look it up. Check it out...JJ
> 
> http://www.chefs-resources.com/Beef-Short-Ribs


And Jimmy, Awesome Link.  Thank you so much for sharing that.


----------



## rob sicc

DaveOmak said:


> Those ribs, also known as "dino ribs" are from the front shoulder... usually 4 or 5 ribs... order them as a rack, uncut into singles or cut into short ribs... they are behind or under the brisket... not sure about that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dino Ribs.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ daveomak
> __ Aug 19, 2015


Thanks Dave.  I'm a visual person so I like this.  i also liked Jimmy's link so I know exactly what tio ask for.


----------



## rob sicc

Thank you all for your replies.  That why I like this site so much.  It's never let me down.


----------



## mphillips55

I was looking for these as well in the past week. I live in central texas and was kind of shocked at how difficult they were to find. I eventually found a local meat market that had them, but it took quite a bit of searching.


----------



## rob sicc

mphillips55 said:


> I was looking for these as well in the past week. I live in central texas and was kind of shocked at how difficult they were to find. I eventually found a local meat market that had them, but it took quite a bit of searching.


Not mention the mortgage payment to pay for them.  lol


----------



## danbono

Hi Rob Try Restaurant Depot for the beef ribs. I bought a 4 pack there a few weeks back, total weight was 16 lbs, bout 4 lbs per rack.

I got the chuck short ribs, they also had the plate ribs which I think were bigger. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/177001/beef-ribs-restaurant-depot

Dan

PS Did you ever try Mighty Quinn's on Rt3 in Clifton?


----------



## tropics

DanBono said:


> Hi Rob Try Restaurant Depot for the beef ribs. I bought a 4 pack there a few weeks back, total weight was 16 lbs, bout 4 lbs per rack.
> 
> I got the chuck short ribs, they also had the plate ribs which I think were bigger. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/177001/beef-ribs-restaurant-depot
> 
> Dan
> 
> PS Did you ever try Mighty Quinn's on Rt3 in Clifton?


Dan you need to have a membership card for the RD. I wish I carried mine after closing the business.

Richie


----------



## mphillips55

Rob Sicc said:


> Not mention the mortgage payment to pay for them.  lol


How much are you guys paying for these? I havent bought any from the butcher I found (already had plans to do a brisket this weekend), but he told me they were ~4.25/lb on the phone, which doesnt seem bad. I was going to pick some up next week.


----------



## rob sicc

mphillips55 said:


> How much are you guys paying for these? I havent bought any from the butcher I found (already had plans to do a brisket this weekend), but he told me they were ~4.25/lb on the phone, which doesnt seem bad. I was going to pick some up next week.


i could live with that.  Around me the short ribs are normally $6.


----------



## rob sicc

DanBono said:


> Hi Rob Try Restaurant Depot for the beef ribs. I bought a 4 pack there a few weeks back, total weight was 16 lbs, bout 4 lbs per rack.
> 
> I got the chuck short ribs, they also had the plate ribs which I think were bigger. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/177001/beef-ribs-restaurant-depot
> 
> Dan
> 
> PS Did you ever try Mighty Quinn's on Rt3 in Clifton?


Dan,

Luckily a restaurant friend gave me an extra RD card so I'm good to go.  However the only onlys that I've seen are cut in half length wise and don't seem to have the type of meet on them that we all are looking for.  When ever I try to ask for help, there is normally a Deer in the head lights look because very few employees speak English all that well.  I did however pick up a beautiful brisket Saturday for $3 a lb. That has got to be a pretty good price, no?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Rob Sicc said:


> So Jimmy, you're saying If I go to the butcher and say I want "Plate Short Ribs NAMP 123" or "Plate Short Ribs, Trimmed NAMP 123A"  They will know what I'm talking about?  That will work.  i just have to warn the wife, we may not make the mortgage on time this month.  LOL
> 
> I'm thinking Salt, Pepper and a prayer that they come out right!


I can't say this will work with the guy behind the counter at Walmart or Costco, but any Butcher/Meat Manager that is purchasing Box Beef or Sides/Quarters, will know the cuts buy the numbers. Restaurant Supply outfits too, some allow walk-in customers to purchase...JJ


----------



## mneeley490

I don't remember where I got this pic, so if I borrowed it from someone here, I apologize. But this is what we're looking for:













350x700px-LL-20b0b700_blacks7.jpeg



__ mneeley490
__ Aug 20, 2015


----------



## worktogthr

I have smoked all kinds of beef ribs but have never found those dinosaur ribs either.  Restaurant  depot carries back ribs which they label as meaty back ribs but I beg to differ, whole racks of short ribs and plate ribs, none of which are the length of what's shown in the picture.  I would love to give those a whirl!


----------



## sfprankster

Have you tried stepping up to the butcher counter... 

Placing your hands on the glass case, spread shoulder width apart...

...and screaming "Yabba dabba dooo!!!" at the top of your lungs?   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

And now we return to your regular programming.


----------



## chef jimmyj

mneeley490 said:


> I don't remember where I got this pic, so if I borrowed it from someone here, I apologize. But this is what we're looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 350x700px-LL-20b0b700_blacks7.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mneeley490
> __ Aug 20, 2015


The NAMP ( National Association of Meat Purveyors ) numbers are universal for North America but Buyers can contact suppliers and order to any Specification they want. You may need to guarantee X number of pounds per order but if you want it, somebody will cut and sell it. The pic above looks like it is a NAMP 123a Plate Short Rib, cut to include the whole side rib from where the bones of a Rib Roast end almost to the sternum. Think...Beef St. Louis cut Ribs...JJ


----------



## danbono

tropics said:


> Dan you need to have a membership card for the RD. I wish I carried mine after closing the business.
> 
> Richie


Rich you do need a membership card for RD..I joned the KCBS so I can get my card.

Dan


----------



## bmaddox

DanBono said:


> Rich you do need a membership card for RD..I joned the KCBS so I can get my card.
> 
> Dan


This has sparked my interest. I see on KCBS's website they say members get a "one day pass" at Restaurant Depot. Is there a limit to the number of one day passes you get in a year? Or is it a one and done kind of thing?


----------



## danbono

Hi I don't think there is a limit for the "One Day Passes".I was able to get RD card.

Dan


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I can't say this will work with the guy behind the counter at Walmart or Costco, but any Butcher/Meat Manager that is purchasing Box Beef or Sides/Quarters, will know the cuts buy the numbers. Restaurant Supply outfits too, some allow walk-in customers to purchase...JJ


So I tested this today at Safeway. They guy had no clue what I was talking about. So I asked fro the "un-cut" beef ribs and he brought out the cryo-pac  with two racks in it. Looked at the labeling and there were no numbers on the pack to identify them by.


----------



## danbono

Rob Sicc said:


> Dan,
> 
> Luckily a restaurant friend gave me an extra RD card so I'm good to go.  However the only onlys that I've seen are cut in half length wise and don't seem to have the type of meet on them that we all are looking for.  When ever I try to ask for help, there is normally a Deer in the head lights look because very few employees speak English all that well.  I did however pick up a beautiful brisket Saturday for $3 a lb. That has got to be a pretty good price, no?


Hi Rob RD had briskets on sale at 2.99 for 2 weeks this month, usually it was a $3.69 When I do buy briskets at RD I buy SAB/Superior Angus. not as much fat.

Dan


----------



## rob sicc

DanBono said:


> Hi Rob RD had briskets on sale at 2.99 for 2 weeks this month, usually it was a $3.69 When I do buy briskets at RD I buy SAB/Superior Angus. not as much fat.
> 
> Dan


$2.99 after I trim it will still be a descent price.  Is Brisket good for Jerky?


----------



## muralboy

I picked up the beef ribs from ordered from my local store but unfortunately they didn't look like this at all.

I showed him this pic and he told me this is an uncut short rib. He brought out a rack. It was 3 long bones, about 14+" long, plenty of meat. Says this is what I should ask for next time.


----------



## chef jimmyj

dirtsailor2003 said:


> So I tested this today at Safeway. They guy had no clue what I was talking about. So I asked fro the "un-cut" beef ribs and he brought out the cryo-pac  with two racks in it. Looked at the labeling and there were no numbers on the pack to identify them by.


I can only guess that meat manager are not learning the biz from the ground up and how to purchase. They just look at what their chain's distributor has available and orders from the warehouse. Kind of a shame...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sorry it didn't work out for you...JJ


----------



## muralboy

Many of the grocery stores buy box meat already cut into sections so the "butchers" working in the dept don't have a real understanding of the biz. 

Next time ask him if he can get you a whole, uncut short rib rack. Should be 3 bones about 14-16"!long


----------



## Bearcarver

Rob Sicc said:


> I have see amazing pictures of brontosaurus ribs in peoples threads here.  I have also ordered them at restaurants.
> 
> Here is my question.
> 
> What do I have to say to my butcher to get these cut this way for me?  PLEASE HELP ME!


Rob,

Just say "Hey Butch, give me a Rack of those Bronto--Ribs----Freddy & Wilma sent me!!"


----------



## LanceR

This thread is perfectly timed.  I haven't been on the site much lately what with the normal work around the farm and building a new shop building (which will get a walk in cooler by spring). 

So, I had made a note last week to hunt down more info on these ribs but hadn't yet followed up when I spotted this thread.  Then yesterday AM I was killing a bit of time before going out by scrolling through the TV offerings when I spotted a Michael Simon series, Burgers, Brew & 'Que  on the Food Network that had a batch of back-to-back episodes so I hit the DVR record button.

One of the episodes was "Souther, spicy and sweet" and featured brontosaurus ribs at a NYC BBQ joint that Simon and Bobby Flay frequent.  They showed the whole cut of meat by NAMP(?) name and discussed the cut for a few moments.

I take all this as an omen from on high and am now embarking on a quest to find brontosaurus ribs.....

Thanks

Lance


----------



## Bearcarver

LanceR said:


> This thread is perfectly timed.  I haven't been on the site much lately what with the normal work around the farm and building a new shop building (which will get a walk in cooler by spring).
> 
> So, I had made a note last week to hunt down more info on these ribs but hadn't yet followed up when I spotted this thread.  Then yesterday AM I was killing a bit of time before going out by scrolling through the TV offerings when I spotted a Michael Simon series, Burgers, Brew & 'Que  on the Food Network that had a batch of back-to-back episodes so I hit the DVR record button.
> 
> One of the episodes was "Souther, spicy and sweet" and featured brontosaurus ribs at a NYC BBQ joint that Simon and Bobby Flay frequent.  They showed the whole cut of meat by NAMP(?) name and discussed the cut for a few moments.
> 
> I take all this as an omen from on high and am now embarking on a quest to find brontosaurus ribs.....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lance


Hi Lance,

Here's two of my Favorite Smokes in Step by Step Form:


> *Prime Rib "Dino" Ribs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*Beef "Dino" Ribs (From My Last Prime Rib Score)     4-3-2015*

*Bear*


----------



## jeepdiver

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I can only guess that meat manager are not learning the biz from the ground up and how to purchase. They just look at what their chain's distributor has available and orders from the warehouse. Kind of a shame...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it didn't work out for you...JJ



The meat guys at my King Soopers are fairly sad.  Best they seem to be able to do is combine single steaks together to make a discount package.  There seems ro only be one guy thatis allowed to use the band saw.  Tried to get a butt cut into steaks on a Saturday afternoon and he wasn't available.  So they gave me the pre cut stakes at the butt price, but took a while to make them realize it was the same cut of meat


----------



## LanceR

Thanks Bear.


----------



## rob sicc

Bearcarver said:


> Rob,
> 
> Just say "Hey Butch, give me a Rack of those Bronto--Ribs----Freddy & Wilma sent me!!"


ROFL


----------

